# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Lavastone driveway paving

## silver

Hello guys
I am planning to pave my driveway, and I went to the shop today. I have few concerns and I would like to ask for your opinion. 
What do you think / know of lavastone used in crazy paving pattern - how durable and how good it is? The salesman suggested that lavastone pieces are glued to the concrete slab / base (which I already have in place) and then use grout to fill in the gaps between lavastone pieces. At last, to seal it. 
My concern (beside quality and durability of lavastone) is whether it is ok to glue them onto concrete, and whether with the time glue will wear off and lavastone pieces will become loose and come off. 
Also, is it likely for grout to crack - the salesman suggested that this is outdoor grout, and better then mortar. What are your experiences and thoughts about this? 
The area to be paved - 60 square meters. The price quoted (for lavastone pieces, grout, glue) $2k. Is this good price, and should I go for this deal? 
Kind regards,
silver

----------


## journeyman Mick

Silver,
Not familiar with lava stone, but in this application it's basically being used like tiles on the drive way. Should work fine and if proper adhesive and grout is used there shouldn't be any issues. What's got me worried is the price, it appears way to cheap to me, working out at just over $33 per M2 for supply and lay.  
Mick

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

My concern with lava stone is that it will crack under the weight of cars (let alone the odd delivery truck) also it is so absorbant any oil will soak into it as well as rain keeping it constantly damp. 
I have never seen it used for a driveway and I don't think I would be game to use it myself.
It is cheap. If that price includes adhesive and grout I would also make sure that what they are suppyling is up to the task.

----------


## bricks

If your going to do the paving, not a bad price, i'd be a little hesitant not to have a top sealer applyed after to prevent stains.
You will also have to prep the concrete surface maybe etch and bond crete or something similar.

----------


## silver

Thank you for replies guys. journeyman Mick, it is cheap, the guy said $50 per bag and in the bag is aprox 2 M2 of stone. I am wondering whats proper adhesive and grout for this kind of job? I don't want to get sucked in. Yes, just over $33 per M2 for materials, I would do the job Mick. I am just scared about grout and adhesive, if you could tell me whats proper stuff for the job I would appreciate it.  
Bleedin Thumb, thanks mate for informations. Yes, this price includes grout and adhesive. How can I make sure that this stuff is up to the task? I can go to shop and aks them about grout and adhesive, what brand is it... I am not worried for the rain and looking constantly damp, there is hardly any rain in Melbourne. The price is good and I can't afford something better so I would go for it just want to make sure about adhesive and grout. 
Are you sure it will crack under the weights of cars?? If true, Id rather wait one or two more years and do it properly with bluestone but if not I would go for this one. Are you sure mate?  
bricks, yes mate I'm going to do it and top sealer will go on top for sure. 
I don't get it, why should I prepare concrete surface for this? To glue it better?  
I might go to the shop guys, what should I ask about adhesive and glue?  
Thanks heaps everyone.  
silver

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Silver I was picturing some sort of flagging stone when you said crazy paving but if it comes in bags it sounds more like cobbles or setts. they will be less likely to crack but I would want them at least 65mm thick - 75mm would be better. 
A bit of a job to lay them but can look very good if you do it right. Google granite setts. and you will get the idea of how you lay them in "rosettes".
If I am correct and they are setts - small rough squared blocks you are best to avoid straight lines.  http://www.hoodstone.com/gallery.asp http://www.ced.ltd.uk/

----------


## silver

Now, you really lost me. I was so keen and happy to have found this and to pave my driveway, but now I am really not sure if I should do it with lavastone.  
It does come in bags, but pieces are of irregular shape, 50-60mm thick. I don't know what flagging stone is... 
They are not cobbles or setts, they are lavastone pieces of irregular shape and my plan was to lay them as crazy paving.  
Just like this www.champlainstone.com/rockuniversity/images/agmv.jpg 
Should I go for this? Will they crack? What adhesive I should use? What grout?    :Doh:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

The thickness may be OK - you are using a new product here so your the guinea pig. the irregular shapes are OK if you want to get that effect.
I would suggest that they are laid on a bet of mortar as you will be using heaps of the stuff and it will be a lot cheaper than a proprietary product.
Your mortar mix is the same as any tile mix and you tap your stone into the bedding mix until the top is level to the other stones.
Each stone has to be bedded individually so its a slow process.
Do them as close as you can but not touching. keep on referring back to what you have laid before so your "pattern" doesn't change. Even random stone achieves a pattern after a short while. 
I don't want to discourage you but it is a big job, not hard but slow but I'm sure the reward are worth it.  
Does the supplier have any literature on the stuff, has it been tested for load ratings - probably not. get a sample of them take it home and drive over it. :Smilie:  I would also suggest just buying say 2 sq.m of them laying it seeing if you like it or are capable of more, its not too hard to pull up 2 sq.m if its a pain and it will give you a good indication of actual material quantities you will need.

----------


## silver

Ok guys, I have decided not to go with this. Its just too good to be true. I spoke to few people and they said that they are not sure about adhesive and lavastone quality.  
I found bluestone random paving (crazy paving) for $20 per M2. Thickness 20mm. 
Is this thick enough for a driveway?  
Thanks guys for advices otherwise I would already be working on my driveway with lavastone.  
Silver

----------


## masoth

I reckon you've made the right decision regarding the use of lavastone, or lava stone (apparently different things).  I could find only carving or furniture moulding uses, and so I guess the product is quite soft  -  used as a driveway would probably result in 'ruts' being created fairly quickly. 
soth

----------


## silver

Here I am again guys  :2thumbsup:  I just bought 60m2 of A grade bluestone for random/crazy paving. 300mm thick. I think this should be ok for a driveway.  
Can someone tell me what sand and cement I should use to lay them down on a concrete base? And also, what ratio I should use? Do I have to use electric cement mixer or can i mix it with hands (wheelbarrow and shovel)? Also, what do you guys think about the mortar colour? The bluestone is grey and I think to use normal/natural mortar colour, or even black. 
One more question. How can i cut it? The pieces are irregular size, so some of them I need to cut but I have no idea with waht?!  :Doh:  :No: 
What saw should I use to cut them and where can I buy/ren it and how much approx is it? 
I've got an idea to cut them all with straight edges around 20cm in size and then lay them down on mortar. What do you think? I think it would be much nicer with all edges cut straight. What do you think? Or to leave them like this with one edge cut straight and use that edge as bordering/edging? 
silver

----------


## silver

Just to say hello guys. I am busy doing paving. All infos I found on the net. 
Just for someone who wants to know, I am using concrete washed sand, ratio 3-1 (sand-cement). It's going slow but ok. Once I finish I'll post pics. 
It's a big job and I am doing it when I came from work. Every day 2-3 hours.  
I don't have really time to write all procedure (and english is not my first language) but once I find more time I'll post up guide how to do paving. 
Cheers, 
silver

----------

